
Aussie IT firms cop customer trust hit as encryption laws bite - anotherevan
https://www.itnews.com.au/news/aussie-it-firms-cop-customer-trust-hit-as-encryption-laws-bite-519286
======
Mirioron
I don't understand the title. I read it five times, but I still don't
understand it. The title probably should've been something like:

>Encryption laws have damaged customer trust in products made by Australian IT
companies

~~~
detaro
It's just a British English (at least I think that's where it's from) use of
the word "cop". Replace it with "take".

~~~
lozf
It's English, but it's not good British English -- it sounds like a headline
from "The Register" but lacking puns.

